# Anyone near Kansas City, KS/MO in need of LOTS of raw meat?



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

My raw food coop is in need of some new members to help keep the program going. We had a TON of extra meat today that we had no freezers to fit it. 

If anyone is interested in joining the raw food coop please contact me via PM. Its a VERRRY affordable way of feeding the raw diet and a great program.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh man, I WISH!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a friend here that needs meat for his Bald eagle and other birds of prey. We brought him some deer and fish last month.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

krystyne73 said:


> I have a friend here that needs meat for his Bald eagle and other birds of prey. We brought him some deer and fish last month.


We would be glad to supply to him if he is interested! Let him know!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I will call him and see. Thanks!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome! I will send you a pm


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Perfect! just bumping this up for any KS and MO people to see this!

Here are some photos to show just how much meat we get. The photos display only one days worth of recycling. Meat is picked up twice a week on wednesdays and saturdays with this much meat. 

We are ending up with a lot of leftover meat and are getting a TON of meat lately so we are welcoming new people into the group!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I sent you a PM. I know someone in KY that would be VERY interested!! Right now they travel up to our place in WI once a month - you would be MUCH closer.


----------



## MastiffMomKC (Oct 18, 2011)

*I am looking for a Raw food Co-op*

Im new to the boards. I joined to reply to this thread. I am interested in joining a Raw food co op.
I have been feeding my dogs kibble their whole lives. A friend recently sent me a couple links to articles showing what was in the dog food we feed our animals. I was horrified! So now I am trying to learn as much as I can about Raw Diets.

Please email me if you still have room in your group or can point me in the right direction. Thanks

kym_berly21 (at) yahoo.com

PS I have a 95Lb 8 month old Mastiff mix, a 55Lb Lab Mix and 3 cats. So I would definitely be able to help keep the meat from going to waste! If you have no room in the group, I understand.I can always just use any information you can offer me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

MMKC - I sent you a private message with the email address for this group.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for giving her the e-mail Lauri I totally missed this!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

No problem!


----------

